# Getting an Older Puppy (10-14 weeks)



## Katapoo (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi,

Has anyone experience of getting a slightly older puppy (10-14 weeks instead of 8 weeks)? How did this work out - I've read that socialisation happens before 12 weeks so the puppy could become nervous?

Thanks


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

We got Poppy at 14 weeks last July and she's anything but nervous! We met her at 10/11 weeks but asked the breeder to look after her until I finished school for the summer. Ideally obviously I would have liked to take her straight away but it wouldn't have been fair. She lived with the family in the house, they have a little boy and a family dog so she had an absolute ball meeting people, playing with the family and getting used to all the domestic sounds (washing machines etc). She had exactly the same demeanour at 14 weeks as she did on the day we met her so we're sure it was a good experience for her. So if you can be reassured of the puppy's circumstances I don't see it as a problem personally. Poppy meets new experiences full on, mega confident and full of joy -especially with dogs and children 
What are you thinking, have you got your eye on a pup?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It very much depends what is going to happen to the pup in those few weeks as Mazzapoo says it can work really nicely if the breeder is going to socialise the pup and let them get out and about and experience real life.

On the other hand one of the most nervous pups we have ever had in puppy class was bought as an older pup - he was meant to be being socialised but was absolutely terrified of the world and to a certain extent sadly still is.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot was 10 weeks - definitely not nervous or shy in any way 
She was also used to her crate and slept through the night from day one with no crying. She was also well on the way with toilet training, we had very, very few accidents.
I'm sad we missed knowing her for the 8-10 week bit, but she has been fine.

Assuming you are happy with the breeder and you know that the pup is having plenty of experiences - people, traffic, family life , it should be ok. Plus your pup will have benefitted from contact with the breeder's dogs, which I think is a good thing.
The other thing is that it would be good if either your pup has already had her jabs or at least the first one - that way the pup will be out and about with you once you get him/her home. Dot had her first jab with the breeder's vet 3 days before we picked her up. If this is the same for you, make sure your local vet carries a compatable vaccine.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The socialization "window" is about experiences, not who they are with. If the pup was in a kennel, it won't have had enough. If the pup is with an experienced family who will exposed it to all life has to offer then there are even some advantages.


----------



## Katapoo (Sep 10, 2014)

I guess I need to have a good look and talk to the breeder when I go to visit to see what the socialisation is likely to have been like. On the phone he said the puppies are well socialised and often go to families with children. Breeder is Colne Valley Cockapoos if anyone has any experience of them?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Personally I would say that a kennel reared pup will not experience enough of the world in those vital weeks where as a home bred pup, born and reared in the family home will experience far more of the usual noises and comings and goings of a normal home. Therefore those extra weeks can be great. I wouldn't get a 14 week old kennel reared pup.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We got Max at 10 weeks, which was fine.....and he is fine. No trouble bonding with us or our older dog, quite the reverse in fact. Phoebe was 12 weeks and again she has bonded really well with us and with Max ( older dog died which is why we got Phoebe). I really believe it makes little difference, it's more about how you handle things once they become part of your family. After all, they are still very young and you have them for the rest of their lives....if they have had their jabs it's better though, because you can get them out and about immediately.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I've never heard of them but they're quite near us! Found this thread: http://ilovemycockapoo.com/archive/index.php/t-8284.html


----------



## Katapoo (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks for the link! Sounds like a few on here have been happy so I just need to go and check it out now.


----------



## jiffy (Jun 24, 2014)

yeah i got hank at 12 weeks and hes amazing.. he provokes big dogs to chase him around the dog park but quickly regrets this and starts crying as he's running..but he does this over and over again so i think he secretly likes it... i live downtown so it was great when it came to giving him a positive experience to the world... only thing hank is kind of scared of is skateboarders and big flapping flags! LOL! other than that he's great! still a curious puppy now at 6 months!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi and Beemer were both 10 weeks. She is confident, friendly to everyone, and easy. Beemer her brother is more sensitive/anxious, barks at everything, and a bit standoffish to dogs and people he doesn't know. Same environment at home with mum but very different. He was never much of a cuddles when he was little but she would want to be held forever. I think just as with babies, their temperament also plays a role. Socializing can augment it but they still are born with a disposition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We got Winnie on the day she was 11 weeks. Had visited and chosen her when she was almost 10 weeks but due to prior arrangements wouldn't have been home much that weekend so asked her breeder to keep her for another week which she was happy to do as her little sister still didn't have a home. We were lucky as puppies were in the home with other dogs but were still crated some of the time. Winnie is very sociable though at the puppy party at our vets last night she was a bit of a wimp as used to just bossing Beau around. We take her everywhere with us so if walking Beau Winnie comes too but she is just carried as can't go on the ground for another week. Winnie knows she is the star attraction when people stop to talk to us and wriggles until she gets a cuddle from them. The day we brought her home she played with Beau instantly and runs over to everyone who visits for a cuddle. We were lucky because of the breeder we had as she understands the need for puppies to be socialised at a young age and I do agree with the kennel comments as some puppies can be not as social due to the important time slot of socialisation but we did have an older pup years ago who had been in a kennel until 16 weeks and just worked extra hard to make him as sociable as possible by taking him out loads and he turned out to be one of the loveliest and friendliest dogs ever. Good luck


----------

